# ADA aqua soil and powersand analysis completed



## plantbrain (31 Oct 2009)

I will have it up and posted sometime in the next few hours on the BarrReport newsletter. Hades froze solid.

I think you folks particularly will find some of the ideas and notions applicable for your methods and DIY approaches.
If you use the ADA AS and or the mineralized (or perhaps not mineralizing it actually, simply follow the typical ADA protocol for a new ADA As tank), should give you all some ideas.

As far as powersand, my old conclusions from 2-3 years ago still remain. This just verifies it.

The ADA AS over time gives some interesting results.
This was done using EI, so the draw was likely much less than if you follow the pure ADA protocol for dosing or use Tropica.
The reduction over time in NH4 is the most dramatic factor.

There is a strong trend in low N over time with most all sediments but not much else.
This was with EI type dosing however, bound to be even bigger issue with leaner dosing of N.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## JamesM (31 Oct 2009)

Damn, I wish I wasn't so tight and actually subscribed to your newsletters. Gonna have to fix that soon


----------



## plantbrain (1 Nov 2009)

Sell some plants, that'd pay for it without any real money, use plant money instead!
I donate to most of the forums to help them operate as a good will gesture using this same thing, RAOK and the $ goes to the web site owner to help pay for the server cost.
Same type of thing, but you(not the vendor) get a bit more out of it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Nov 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Sell some plants,



now there's a good idea


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wouldnt take you long, its good value for something like $12 8)


----------

